# 8 pt 22 inch spread down over 200lbs dressed



## scoot12 (Nov 11, 2013)

shot this brute last night, and include some trail cam pics,  he was with 2 othes that where bigger.  Scoot


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 11, 2013)

Huge body! Congrats


----------



## TJay (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow what a stud!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 12, 2013)

Big and wide.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 13, 2013)

OMG that one is a monster congrats


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## bany (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice! You get him on the Ga /FL line?


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hay rake!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like Bullwinkle! Congrats!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 4, 2013)

A good mature beast


----------



## seeker (Dec 4, 2013)

I love that wide spread.


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 8, 2013)

Whoa, whatta wide whopping Wisconsin whitetail.  Congrats.


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow!  He's a wide 'un


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

Man he would have been a biggun next year! if nobody shot him lol i sure would have great buck!!


----------

